# Funny.



## polingspig (Jan 27, 2008)

I just really think there should be a link to this video in this forum, so here it is.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgHU1f9D214&feature=related


----------



## polingspig (Jan 27, 2008)

this one too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZQ1bedI5Wo&NR=1


----------



## Dadatwins (Jan 27, 2008)

It is amazing how many people have zero concept of gravity.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 27, 2008)

wind, weight and lean in the wrong direction...... Is that a problem? haha


----------



## Col2y (Feb 29, 2008)

SMRT... and another strong beliver in the angled bacck cut.... "i saw it on the internet so it should have worked"....... i dont know how many times ive gont to a "storm" damage jobs where theres a pie in the bottom of the tree where you would expect to see a crack or a snap


----------



## b1rdman (Feb 29, 2008)

*here's another*

http://www.break.com/index/how-not-to-remove-a-tree.html


----------



## polingspig (Feb 29, 2008)

B1rdman, that is one of the best videos I have seen!!! I am happy the guy wasn't hurt, but what a bunch of idiots!!!!


----------



## sawyerDave (Feb 29, 2008)

Who's complaining? Iffn he had cut a little offn the top, he'd a had it all loaded up and ready to go!


----------



## Ironbark (Mar 4, 2008)

b1rdman said:


> http://www.break.com/index/how-not-to-remove-a-tree.html



:jawdrop: i can't see how that was going to end any other way.


----------



## lxt (Mar 4, 2008)

:jawdrop: Most of these guys think its funny, thats whats sad!!!
No need to hire a Pro, uhh!! anything to save a buck.










LXT...........


----------



## huskykid141 (Mar 28, 2008)

WOW! i don't think there are any other words to describe this stupidity.


----------

